# First time making vension bologna and have questions..



## pa scotty (Aug 12, 2012)

See if i have this right after all the reading i been doing...

MES 40 electric smoker.

70% vension 30% pork butt

Grind Twice thru 3/16 plate

Add seasoning

*Now i have Collagen casings,(52mm) do i soak these casings in water  to get them ready for the stuffer? or just take out of package and use?*

Once stuffed pre heat smoker, set temp at 120 and hang bologna in smoker.

Run at 120 for one hour

*Then turn smoker up to 175 and at this point do i add smoke? and do i continue to add smoke?*

Continue until internal temp reaches 155

Take out and cool down with cold water bath until temp is about 100-110

any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## sam3 (Aug 13, 2012)

PA Scotty,

To answer your questions.

70% vension 30% pork butt

Grind Twice thru 3/16 plate Refrigerate the meat and get cold in between grinding.

Add seasoning

*Now i have Collagen casings,(52mm) do i soak these casings in water  to get them ready for the stuffer? or just take out of package and use? *NO, you do not have to soak collagen casings.

Once stuffed pre heat smoker, set temp at 120 and hang bologna in smoker.

Run at 120 for one hour

*Then turn smoker up to 175 and at this point do i add smoke? and do i continue to add smoke? **Run at 130 for one hour with smoke, 140 for one hour with smoke, 150 for one hour no smoke, 160 for one hour no smoke, 175 no smoke until you reach an IT of 155.*

Continue until internal temp reaches 155

Take out and cool down with cold water bath until temp is about 100-110

Generally I prefer two hours of smoke with apple, pecan or alder. You can use whatever you like. But if you prefer more smoke (or less) take notes and adjust the next time you make it.

Best of luck!!

Sam


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 13, 2012)

Sam gave you good advice. The only difference I would say is how long you add smoke is entirely up to your preference. When I make SS, etc I add smoke for the duration except the first 1-1.5 hrs and generally the last hour or so.


----------



## pa scotty (Aug 13, 2012)

*thank you sam and thank you smokinhusker,*

I will do what sam said.but also what smoknhusker said and  add a little more smoke.

Cant wait to try it...

Scotty


----------



## pa scotty (Aug 13, 2012)

one more question?

can i grind one day then refrigerate overnight

next day do the stuffing then refrigerate over night

then next day do the smoking?

Scotty


----------



## sam3 (Aug 13, 2012)

PA Scotty said:


> one more question?
> 
> can i grind one day then refrigerate overnight
> 
> ...


Yes.

Just make sure you are using Cure, such as Cure#1 or Morton TQ with your recipe. If you want, send me a copy of your recipe to my inbox if it makes you feel more comfortable.


----------



## pa scotty (Aug 13, 2012)

[h3]Sam,[/h3][h3]I use spices from the Con Yeager Spice Company, and im going to use the PA Deer Bologna package that makes 25lbs[/h3][h3] [/h3][h3] [/h3][h3]Product Description[/h3]
*Use one package per 25 pounds of meat. *

Our most popular bologna seasoning. Deer hunters often choose this blend of coarse black pepper, red pepper flakes and garlic to make their own spicy deer bologna. Ingredients: Salt, Spices, Monosodium Glutamate, Garlic Powder, Sodium Erythorbate 1.61%, may contain up to 2% silicon dioxide to prevent caking.

Please note: This product requires the use of a curing agent like our Tinted Cure #813 found in the Venison Seasonings section. Failure to use cure can result in serious health risks. For suggested formulations, see our Venison Formulations book by clicking here.
  
Gotta say Sam ive tasted vension from different people that use this companys spices and i am quite impressed with the flavor.

.


----------



## sam3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yep, I like the CY Hillbilly Jerky seasoning kit myself. How far west are you in PA? I have property just west of Altoona. That's where I generally do most of my hunting.

Remember to post some pics!

Good luck!


----------



## pa scotty (Aug 14, 2012)

I live in Allegheny County, 20 miles North of Pittsburgh, I do most of my hunting in Armstrong County.

Scotty


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 14, 2012)

PA Scotty said:


> I live in Allegheny County, 20 miles North of Pittsburgh, I do most of my hunting in Armstrong County.
> 
> Scotty


The CY Spice Kits are really very good. Are you near Wexford or Cranberry Twp? I used to work in Wexford, lived in Cranberry Twp for a while, then Zelienople. Now I'm back in CO


----------



## pa scotty (Aug 17, 2012)

smokinhusker actually i live in the Natrona Heights area.

Scotty


----------

